# Flicker's Review



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, I just got the box! YEAH!
This review is OOB first.. and when I get to soap them (when my suppliers comes back so I can get some **** oils) 
I will come back and let you know in soap



Ok... Here we go

Fall Harvest - Smells very sweet like... not too much "Fall" like to me
I smell some spices in there but not so strong

Obsession For Men - Its a nice mellow scent. Nice Musk

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies - I didnt like it.. doesnt smell like the cookie, but we will see when I soap it

Brown Sugar & Fig - YES YES YES nice and softly sweet, sugar... I really like this one

Black Vetyver Cafe - Let some man put this on and he will be attacked!
Love it, very nice. 

Victorian Musk - I didnt like it, it smells like it has a faint rose in it.. we will have to see in the soap 

Red Clover - Love it! Smells like the one "Red Clover Tea" from the Scent Shack 

Obsession for Her - Nice musk powdery sweet smell.. I like it. 

Rosemary Mint - I do not smell any rosemary.. just mint.. 

Grannies Pumpkin Cookies - I LOVE THIS! AWESOME! Great for the holidays. It reminds me of Cybilla's Pumpkin Pie (Brambleberry)

Flowerbomb - Ummm Hard to describe. Its a nice floral scent with a touch of sweetness (Mind you, I hate floral scents but I like this one) 

Tuscan Lace - This is a nice soft scent, not too strong or light. I like it.. I recommend to try it for your taste.. smells like it will make a nice perfume or linen spray 

Patchouli Honey - I am not a Patch fan, but I love this one! Its nice and soft.. I think I detect more honey than patch but we will see in the soap.

Rice & Rasins _ who would have thought of the combo.. this is a spicy scent. But I actually like it. We will see if it holds up. .It smells like a holiday scent

Cany Cane - YES THIS IS A TRUE CANDY CANE! I like it. 

Marshmellow - Sorry.. more like "Cotton Candy" even the kids said Cotton Candy.. it has a sweetness to it.. 

Spiced Plums - Ewww smells like that Cherry Cough Syrub  can you say NYQUIL i will soap it and see what happens

Pink Sugar - I AM IN HEAVEN! I LOVE IT! Too bad it isnt for soap.. but its a nice bath & body scent

Birthday Cake - Smells more like frosting.. not sure about this one..we will see.

Manuka & Lavender Body Wrap - All I smell is straight Lavender.. like a Lavender water.. I dont like it.. but it is spa like

Sweet Pipe Tobacco - This one is a nice man scent, its very nice. I have had this one before from Soap Saloon, MJ's is a bit stronger than this one, I think she calls it "Cigar Romes" there.. but i like it.


And thats my report for now!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW thanks!  Did you order all those in sample sizes?

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL! Yep! 1ozs.. that need to be soaped.. 

thats why i need those molds! LOL


----------

